

How much a Tim Hortons (donut & coffee franchise) owner earns - cwan
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/tim-hortons--always-profitable.html

======
pedalpete
Those not from Canada probably wouldn't care, but Tim Horton's is our
equivalent of a Dunkin' Donuts, but EXTREMELY popular.

I don't think the it is surprising that Nova Scotia earned less than other
provinces on average. The eastern provinces (from my understanding) are a
poorer region of Canada.

------
Randuin
Still lower than a McD's in the US

